# Little help



## jmurray (Jan 7, 2016)

This one has a pretty distinct bark, thought someone here will know. Thanks for any help


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2016)

Paging @Mr. Peet


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

Hackberry.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, I took a side job working as a ground man, just this week I scored lots of cherry, mulberry, sassafras, locust, and now that wee little hackberry. Shitty pay, but my kind of perks!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 7, 2016)

If anyone is interested in a honking wet piece of any of those let me know, it will just cost u shipping


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2016)

jmurray said:


> If anyone is interested in a honking wet piece of any of those let me know, it will just cost u shipping



If it's some of that spalted stuff, I'll be in line....tag me when you are ready please...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

If you come across any blackheart/streaked sass I'd love a chunk of that! 

Also what kind of locust did you score? Not interested in the locust because I have both down here. Way cool you took that job it will be fun for you - for someone just needing to pay bills they wouldn't enjoy it like you will.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you come across any blackheart/streaked sass I'd love a chunk of that!
> 
> Also what kind of locust did you score? Not interested in the locust because I have both down here. Way cool you took that job it will be fun for you - for someone just needing to pay bills they wouldn't enjoy it like you will.


I am having a blast! But trees are heavy. 

I have to cut up the sass, but I didn't see much figure/ black from the end grain.
Im pretty sure it was a black locust, honestly I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Im pretty sure it was a black locust, honestly I can't tell the difference.



If you stay with that job long you will become one of the better ID sources here on the forum and it won't take all that long - not kidding. Especially if one of your coworkers is good at it. Ask what every tree is even if you have to pester them lol. They won't mind and you'll have the knowledge for life. I'd love to work for a really knowledgeable forester for a summer or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 7, 2016)

Josh - very kind offer, I've never turned any sassafras so I'd like to try a piece (with or without figure). No timetable at all, but if you get a chunk that you're willing to ship to somebody shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## jmurray (Jan 8, 2016)

@duncsuss you lookin to turn a bowl or like a 2x2 or 3x3? Tree must have been standing dead, it seems pretty dry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 8, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Josh - very kind offer, I've never turned any sassafras so I'd like to try a piece (with or without figure). No timetable at all, but if you get a chunk that you're willing to ship to somebody shoot me a PM. Thanks!


Your gonna love the aroma !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 8, 2016)

jmurray said:


> @duncsuss you lookin to turn a bowl or like a 2x2 or 3x3? Tree must have been standing dead, it seems pretty dry.


My preference would be either a bowl blank or a 3 x 3 that's long enough to make a vase or a peppermill -- or a hairstick (just kidding @Tclem )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> My preference would be either a bowl blank or a 3 x 3 that's long enough to make a vase or a peppermill -- or a hairstick (just kidding @Tclem )


They work. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 9, 2016)

Here in the east, hackberry rarely gets bark ridges that tall. Large trees tend to lack tight bark fissures. First glace I had thought "Cork tree", _Phellodendron amurense_. If the ridges are rock hard, hackberry is a good choice. If the ridges are soft, then think again. Corktree has bright yellow/green sapwood heartwood interface (like mulberry & osage colored). The wood is a little harder than Gingko and softer than Silver maple. Heartwood is a grey similar to Catalpa. Hackberry is hard and very similar to the elms. Some folks think it looks like "Ash" with ulmiflorum banding in the end grain view.

I ask you to slab a section to show us the sapwood and heartwood in the same picture for contrast. Secondly, can you make a pass or three over the jointer to show a clean view of the wood? Lastly, a very clean cut on the end grain, possibly sanded to a 200 grit would likely also be very helpful. Now, this applies to the tree, not the vine. However, I'm interested in vines over 4 inches in diameter.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Here in the east, hackberry rarely gets bark ridges that tall. Large trees tend to lack tight bark fissures. First glace I had thought "Cork tree", _Phellodendron amurense_. If the ridges are rock hard, hackberry is a good choice. If the ridges are soft, then think again. Corktree has bright yellow/green sapwood heartwood interface (like mulberry & osage colored). The wood is a little harder than Gingko and softer than Silver maple. Heartwood is a grey similar to Catalpa. Hackberry is hard and very similar to the elms. Some folks think it looks like "Ash" with ulmiflorum banding in the end grain view.
> 
> I ask you to slab a section to show us the sapwood and heartwood in the same picture for contrast. Secondly, can you make a pass or three over the jointer to show a clean view of the wood? Lastly, a very clean cut on the end grain, possibly sanded to a 200 grit would likely also be very helpful. Now, this applies to the tree, not the vine. However, I'm interested in vines over 4 inches in diameter.


I've already cut it up, its pretty much white from sap to heart, I can get better pics tomorrow tho


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2016)

Josh, pictures tomorrow...is that like the free beer tomorrow sign? Just hacking on ya...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 20, 2016)

@duncsuss I cut some sass the other day this ones a little under 8x8x6. I don't have anchorseal, I plan to wax therm, thought you'd want to see it unwaxed, or get it unwaxed


----------



## jmurray (Jan 20, 2016)

Everything is frozen right now, I don't know if I should wax it?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2016)

It looks great! I don't know what's best, Josh -- I think sealing the ends is probably safer than not sealing them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 20, 2016)

@Mr. Peet I know these aren't as detailed pics as u asked for. The original pic must have been deceiving. It was a small 8" diameter tree. I just cut some of these 6x6x3 chunks and kept a 4' log. It's already cracking up, lol. Hopefully these pics are enough to confirm its hackberry though.


----------

